# how to add a driver to your uber account?



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

i dont see the option to "add driver"

or do u have to email uber so they can do it?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dang said:


> i dont see the option to "add driver"
> 
> or do u have to email uber so they can do it?


And this would be on your deactivated account? Or are you trying to sneak back in under false pretenses under an account 
belonging to someone else?


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Lmao do you just follow him and wait till he post


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin Melendez said:


> Lmao do you just follow him and wait till he post


No, just stumbled on this one in the recent posts. Thought about putting him on "ignore," but it's entertaining to see what everyone says in their replies. Which is why he does it, of course. Sort of like the PITA class clown in elementary school.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

im asking for my friend cuz his dad wants to drive but he dont know how to do it and hes busy going to school..so his dad wants to drive..

and im doing lyft now not uber


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

Dang said:


> im asking for my friend cuz his dad wants to drive but he dont know how to do it and hes busy going to school..so his dad wants to drive..
> 
> and im doing lyft now not uber


I see you are still trying to find a way back to uber, they deactivated you for cancelling 80% of your rides, forget them! They will not add a driver to an already deactivated account...move on, focus on how to keep an active account with lyft.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Sheiseman said:


> I see you are still trying to find a way back to uber, they deactivated you for cancelling 80% of your rides, forget them! They will not add a driver to an already deactivated account...move on, focus on how to keep an active account with lyft.


i guess.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Dang said:


> i guess.


Looks like your username fits. Right, Older Chauffeur .


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Dang said:


> i dont see the option to "add driver"
> 
> or do u have to email uber so they can do it?


Only Black car / Suv accounts have multiple drivers. UberX/Select/XL drivers can't add anybody to their "account".


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

ic thx


LAuberX said:


> Only Black car / Suv accounts have multiple drivers. UberX/Select/XL drivers can't add anybody to their "account".


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

Dang said:


> i guess.


Seriously, make sure you keep a decent acceptance rate with lyft, you will be good. Sometimes we have to take one for the team...Plus, a short trip gets you closer to a longer one, you never know. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Sheiseman said:


> Seriously, make sure you keep a decent acceptance rate with lyft, you will be good. Sometimes we have to take one for the team...Plus, a short trip gets you closer to a longer one, you never know.
> Best of luck!


thx man very nicely wise word of advice <3


----------

